# Your Best Chicken & Dumpling's Recipe..PLEASE.



## Guest (Jan 14, 2012)

I absolutely love this dish..however,when I make my version it consist of chicken,onions,seasoning & dumplings..would like to hear how other's make theirs..


----------



## Just Little Me (Aug 9, 2007)

2-1/2 to 3 lb. Chicken (whole)
4 C Water
2 C Chicken broth
1 Carrot, roughly chopped
1 Medium onion, cut into quarters
1 Stalk of celery, roughly chopped
1/2 t Salt
1 C Milk
1/4 t Freshly ground pepper
.
Dumplings:
2 C All-purpose flour
1/2 t Baking soda
1/2 t Salt
3 T Shortening
3/4 C Buttermilk
Preparation:
Place the chicken in a Dutch oven, and add the water, broth, carrot, onion, celery and salt. Bring to a boil, cover and lower heat. Simmer for 60 to 70 minutes, or until tender and chicken is done. Remove chicken and allow it to cool enough to handle. Remove the carrot, onion and celery pieces from the broth and discard. Reserve the broth.
Bone the chicken, discarding all skin and bones, and cut meat into bite-size pieces. Set aside.

The Dumplings: 
Combine the flour, baking soda and 1/2 teaspoon salt; cut in the shortening with a pastry blender or two knives until mixture is consistency of coarse meal. Add the buttermilk, stirring just until dry ingredients are moistened. Turn dough out onto a floured surface and knead 4 or 5 times -- no more.

For drop dumplings, pat the dough down to a 1/4-inch thickness, and pinch off 1-1/2-inch pieces.

For rolled dumplings, roll the dough to a 1/4-inch thickness, and cut into 3" x 1" strips.

Bring the chicken broth to a boil, and stir in the milk and pepper. Correct seasonings, if desired.

Drop dumplings, one or two at a time, into the boiling broth and reduce heat to medium-low. Stir from time to time to make sure dumplings do not stick together. Cook dumplings 8 to 10 minutes. Add the boned chicken to the mixture and simmer until heated through. Remove from heat. Makes 4 to 6 servings. 
Shared by Sandy H.
Notes: Dumpling dough is very similar to biscuit dough and, like biscuit dough, the less it is handled, the lighter and more tender the result


----------



## thebaker (Dec 2, 2009)

Chicken and Dumplings

1 stewing chicken 
1 1/2 to 2 tsp salt 
2 cups flour 
2 teaspoons baking powder 
1 teaspoon salt 
1/3 cup shortening 
1/2 cup milk 

Cut up chicken; place in deep pot, barely cover with water, add salt and simmer until meat is tender. 

Debone chicken and set aside; reserve the broth. Sift together the flour, baking powder, and salt; cut in shortening. 

Add milk to make a stiff dough. Roll out to 1/4-inch thickness on floured board. Cut into 1-inch squares, and sprinkle with flour. 

Drop into briskly boiling chicken stock. Cover tightly and simmer gently for about 40 minutes. Add meat and serve.
Yield: 6 to 8 servings.

Note if your make the dough too stiff you will then beable to make slickem's.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

This is my grandmother's recipe, and a little different than the others posted here. I've found it addictive for a lifetime.

1 roasting or stewing hen, cut up
2 TB butter
8-12 pearl white onions, peeled
4 cloves (optional, I don't like/use them, but others do)
2 celery stalks, chopped
2 garlic cloves, minced
2 carrots, peeled and chopped
2 bay leaves
1/4 tsp dried marjoram
1/4 - 1/2 tsp dried thyme
8 fresh mushrooms, sliced
2 cups fresh or frozen peas
1 cup white wine
1 cup sour cream
salt and pepper to taste (I find it takes quite a lot of salt)

Dumplings:
1 cup packaged biscuit mix
1 TB chopped parsley (or more, to taste)
salt and pepper to taste
6 TB milk

Wash chicken and pat dry. Season with salt and pepper. Brown in butter in Dutch oven or any heavy roasting pan having a tight-fitting cover.

Stick cloves in 1 onion (if using cloves). Add vegetables, mushrooms, garlic and seasonings to chicken. Pour in wine. Cover and roast in 375F oven until chicken is tender, about an 1 1/4 hours.

While chicken finishes roasting, combine dry dumpling ingredients. Add milk and mix till moistened.

Remove chicken from oven and place on stove top and heat to simmer. Remove bay leaves and cloves (if used). Add peas and sour cream. When mixture is bubbling, drop dumpling dough from a teaspoon around edge of pan. Simmer for 10 minutes uncovered, then 10 minutes covered.

Serves 4 generously.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I guess I'm the lazy one as I simply slow boil my chicken with chopped onion, garlic and whatever seasoning I have at the time. I take about half a cup of liquid out, add some corn starch to it mixing well; then put it back into pan from whence it came. Debone chicken and put meat back into pot. Get it to boiling well and then open a can of Grands buttermilk biscuit, pulling each one apart so as to make 6-8 pieces and place them one at a time into the "boiling" broth. Continue cooking for about 25-30 minutes or even less.


----------



## Lilycatherine (Sep 2, 2011)

Gee this is timely!! I just posted in the past week homemade chicken 'n dumplings on my blog. There are also at least 2-3 stock recipes that I can think of off the top of my head already posted. It is just what I do to pass my days since loosing my job. It is free and I invite you to take a peek!! thehiddenpantry.blogspot.com Just scroll back a little or type in the finder box what you are hunting.

I often visit here looking for inspiration and motivation!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2012)

Thank you all so much..


----------



## birdman1 (Oct 3, 2011)

I cook a whole chicken in my pressure cooker with a couple quarts of chicken broth and a quart of water about 30 min's (in a large with a large covered pot simmer 1 & 1/2 hour )onion and a couple stakes celery if I'v got it, salt n pepper then after cooling to touch debone the chicken (the meat will fall off the bone so its easy) and return to pot .now my secret is to use bisquik just stir in milk, broth or butter milk with salt and alittle pepper to a stiffer batter 


and mix a couple tablespoons of the flour in a cup of milk .make sure your chicken and broth are boiling as you stir in the flour and milk mixture and spoon in the stiff bisquik batter reduce the heat to a simmer .Put the cover on but don't seal or put the jiggler on if you used a pressure cooker ,DO NOT LIFT THE LID OR PEEK FOR 15- 20 mins and your dumplings will be nice and fulffy with a good grayvey if you peek or dont cover them they will be lumps. take it one step at a time and it is not complecated and you'll get rave revues .so much better than using canned biskets and easyer than kneeding bread doe .I may not be the best speller but my chicken and dumplings have never recived a complaint


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I use a baked chicken carcass, boiled, or pull meat off a pressure cooked chicken and some broth. In a sauce pan or skillet, 1 Tbsp butter, carrot rounds thinly sliced, celery and onion, saute until tender, add chicken broth, 1 small potato diced small, simmer 10 minutes or until potato is tender, add a small grated potato, homemade dried vegetable mix, Mrs. Dash to taste, the meat and 3 Tbsp flour mixed with warm water to thicken, stir. Boil 10 more minutes, stir several times. Add dumplings, 1 large spoonful at a time, usually 6 in my 4 quart dutch oven. Turn down to low-med, cook 15 minutes. Do not remove lid until serving.

Dumplings

In mixing bowl, 1 cup flour, 1 1/2 tsp baking powder, 1/2 tsp salt
In seperate bowl, whisk 2 Tbsp butter,melted, 1 egg and 1/4 cup + 2 Tbsp milk

Add wet ingredients to dry, stir with spoon just until mixed but still lumpy. Fold in 2 Tbsp minced dried parsley. The less mixed, the lighter the dumplings....James


----------



## shooterpdm (Dec 20, 2011)

I just take four egg yokes well beaten. Then slowly add flour tell I bend my fork with the batter. Salt and Pepper of course. Thats the super chewy thick dumplings. 

Chicken soup is all the chicken scrap and peels from the prepared veggies in a pressure cooker for a hour. Strain bones peels through a grease splatter screen. Make sure not to to use a cheesecloth or you'll lose the the fats/collagen that make it a super food. This is a basic chicken stock. Add normal veggies chicken meat scraps. My favorite lately is adding Cabbage. Cook tell veggies soften. Take two spoons and drop dumplings in the rolling boil for 5mins and test one to make sure its all done.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

birdman1 said:


> DO NOT LIFT THE LID OR PEEK FOR 15- 20 mins and your dumplings will be nice and fulffy with a good grayvey if you peek or dont cover them they will be lumps.


That's the secret!


----------



## shooterpdm (Dec 20, 2011)

To add I always have a ton of chicken stock in the freezer. What I do is freeze them in ice cube trays then transfer them to "ziploc" bags. I find trying to cheap out on the plastic bags doesn't work. 10 cubes equal a cup or just test it for yourself by melting normal ice cubes.


----------

